# Posting to "closed" theads...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Fucking moderators!!  :wink:

Twice today I've posted something useful (!) to a thread which has mysteriously "locked" while I've been typing...

I was citing the Demon Internet vs Godfrey precedent for Toshiba, explaining that Jae and CogBox could be held liable - not for making those comments, but for continuing to host them after the fact...

Pah...

I keep wasting my braincells typing away, then my posts not being allowed to appear...

STOP IT YOU TWATS! :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This thread is now locked.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:wink: :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Bell-end... :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

In the interests of joviality wan-ker :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!


Not really a fair one, though...

I just put my hand on the top of his head and straighten my arm, like a 13yr old would do to an 8yr old


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!
> ...


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

jampott said:


> Not really a fair one, though...
> 
> I just put my hand on the top of his head and straighten my arm, like a 13yr old would do to an 8yr old


Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Off topic 'ish' but totally agree with Jae's actions - outrageous comments made, proper action taken if a little light imho.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Gizmo750 said:


> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!


The fight is on JampoTT Vs NuTTs.Place your bets please... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Anyone care to give me a blow by blow account as to what was said by all - am too lazy to read it  :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Anyone care to give me a blow by blow account as to what was said by all - am too lazy to read it  :wink:


Ditto


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I missed all of this, what was said by Toshiba???

I know you can't state the exact the words but in a concise way, what was said?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Blimey   i only read the first few replies to my thread did'nt realise it had kicked off like that


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Toshiba was making some pretty disgraceful comments on what should happen to Muslims and Vlastan was egging him on. :roll:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Bloody hell, and that was moderated 

Think you were better off out of that one Tim, how would the forum syrvive without you for 2-4 weeks? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Bloody hell, and that was moderated
> 
> Think you were better off out of that one Tim, how would the forum syrvive without you for 2-4 weeks? :wink:


I'm not quite sure... 8)


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

..


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

After i saw a post where V was saying he was proud to be the only person ever banned from the forum. i can see him being as pleased as punch now, not only being the first person ever to get banned but now the first person to be banned twice. :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Typical!

the first moderately interesting post in ages and i missed it 

edit: up to speed now.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Interesting claim to fame (or infamy!) by V there then! But, I thought Jae said in banning them both and locking the thread that this was the first time he had ever had to ban anyone?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Interesting claim to fame (or infamy!) by V there then! But, I thought Jae said in banning them both and locking the thread that this was the first time he had ever had to ban anyone?


He must have meant anyone other than Vlastan :lol: :lol: :lol:

Right actions, as they both deserved to be banned for the comments made. TBH i do think Vlastan was just being his typical knob-end self & not thinking before posting, as i doubt he'd knowingly incite anything other than a stab up the $hitter :wink: :lol:

On the other hand i feel Toshiba knew exactly what he was saying/doing. :evil:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting claim to fame (or infamy!) by V there then! But, I thought Jae said in banning them both and locking the thread that this was the first time he had ever had to ban anyone?
> ...


That Vlastan is a total idiot. Some of the comments hes made over the last 6 months are crazy. I just try to ignore him. I just hope I dont bump into him one day as I may not be able to control myself.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> as i doubt he'd knowingly incite anything other than a stab up the $hitter :wink: :lol:


What a wonderful turn of phrase you have :lol:

Must say though that I also agree completely with the actions taken in this instance. I also agree with you about Vlastan just posting with his brain turned off but post he did regardless.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > as i doubt he'd knowingly incite anything other than a stab up the $hitter :wink: :lol:
> ...


[firestarter mode]
Please elaborate on "brain turned off". Turned off as in not thinking before posting or turned off as in "what will people say if I post this"? :roll:

[/firestarter mode]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Turned off as in "not thinking before posting" or turned off as in "what will people say if I post this"? :roll:


Turned off as in his brain "is hardly switched on in the first place". Any body who wanted to do the latter would do it in a far more intelligent and subtle way. V has neither qualities - he's just thick.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

PaulS said:


> > Turned off as in "not thinking before posting" or turned off as in "what will people say if I post this"? :roll:
> 
> 
> Turned off as in his brain "is hardly switched on in the first place". Any body who wanted to do the latter would do it in a far more intelligent and subtle way. V has neither qualities - he's just thick.


I'm getting the impression you're not a fan of V...  For what it's worth I agree with you. However, the majority of the time he's just a village idiot ie harmless but stupid. On this occasion he couldn't be further from harmless...despicable behaviour.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Guys,

Please remember the rules about personal attacks etc.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Interesting claim to fame (or infamy!) by V there then! But, I thought Jae said in banning them both and locking the thread that this was the first time he had ever had to ban anyone?


It was the first time Jae had banned anyone. Vlastan was banned by KevST last time - before he threw in the towel and decided that trying to make this place a fun place to hang out without lots of petty bickering and moderator baiting was a waste of time...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

one of V's comments did make me LOL and i'm sure it was very tongue in cheek but as usual everyone over reacted.


----------

